# Chili



## masta (Mar 7, 2005)

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Deb’s Chili<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/B]


1 link of kielbasa cut into cubes
9oz of lean steak cut into cubes
1 lb ground turkey
1 package chili mix
1 tablespoon <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:State><st1lace>Tabasco</st1lace></st1:State> sauce 
1 can B&amp;M baked beans
1 onion
2 tablespoon olive oil
2 cloves garlic
1 20oz can tomato puree
salt &amp; pepper to taste

In a large pot add oil, onions, garlic, turkey, steak, kielbasa, salt &amp; pepper. 
Brown it all up together.
Add the tomato sauce rinse can with water then add to pot. 
Add beans with juice and all and rinse can with water then add to pot. 
Add chili mix and <st1:State><st1lace>Tabasco</st1lace></st1:State> sauce 
Stir and cook on low for a few hours 

Serves 4-6


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

I am sorry Scott, that sounds more like another yankee casserole than it does chili.


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah real Chili doesn't have beans in it!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Sure it does! Chili con carne. I wouldn't call it chili without chili beans.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

I read all these recipes, I'm hungry now, gotta go eat!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

I stay hungry. Good thang I have the will power of a snappin turtle.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Wish you'd have enough for me too. I'm a chip-aholic.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

I can have all the pork rinds I want! 0 carbs! Plain, hot and spicy, BBQ. They sure do require lots of water to wash them down with. I nearly choked to death on them yesterday.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Pork Rinds.....can't each just one....man they are habit forming!


----------

